
SAP Open Sources UI5 Web Components - ergo14
https://twitter.com/OpenUI5/status/1094986740610134016
======
yayr
unfortunately it still seems to make heavy use of jQuery

~~~
skelin
Actually the web components don’t rely on jQuery. Perhaps you were seening it
on the playground app which was built with openui5.

